# CC Ecosse Resurrection Ride May/June



## scook94 (27 Apr 2011)

Is there an appetite among the CC Ecossers for a ride in May or beginning of June? 

My availability in May is limited, but I don't mind kicking off a Doodle poll for dates if there's enough interest. I was thinking along the lines of the Loch Leven loop form Inverkeithing we did last year (see link), of course other suggestions welcome.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Possible-CC-Loch-Leven-Route


----------



## edindave (27 Apr 2011)

I think we're definitely due one... hope I can make the date. I like the look of that route. Count me in


----------



## aberal (27 Apr 2011)

I'd be interested in that - depending on time/place.


----------



## mcshroom (27 Apr 2011)

I'd be interested depending on when it is and how easily I can get a train up. I think we need to do the Forth Road Bridge as part of it though


----------



## HLaB (27 Apr 2011)

I should be free most weekends, except hopefully 14&15th. I prefer a Sundays it clashes less with club runs. If folk are coming from Edinburgh the trains are very frequent or it about a 14 mile cycle to Inverkeithing.


----------



## sleekitcollie (27 Apr 2011)

sounds good to me


----------



## scook94 (27 Apr 2011)

I'll get a poll for dates sorted tomorrow evening when I get home, unless someone else wants to step in? and we can take it from there.


----------



## ACS (28 Apr 2011)

Im up for this depending on the date of course. 

Aim to ride out and meet up on route, be a bit daft for me to drive down to the FRB area, ride back almost to my front door and then drive home again.

Cannot get the link to work at present (issue at my end) can some one just out line the intended cake stops.

Cheers


----------



## themightyw (28 Apr 2011)

Always a good idea! I'll keep an eye here too.


----------



## HLaB (28 Apr 2011)

satans budgie said:


> Cannot get the link to work at present (issue at my end) can some one just out line the intended cake stops.
> 
> Cheers


The route goes straight by Loch Leven's Larder halfway but there are plenty of other stops on route if need be ;-)


----------



## JiMBR (28 Apr 2011)

I would defo be interested in a wee run...will keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## ACS (28 Apr 2011)

Does the route include climbing Falkland Hill in both directions?? 


<I'll get my coat>


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 Apr 2011)

Count me in, looking forward to seeing old and new faces


----------



## scook94 (28 Apr 2011)

Okay, Doodle poll for dates can be found here - http://www.doodle.com/ewgbecwzhq7kybbi

Please participate if you plan on attending so we can get as good a result as possible.

Are there any other suggestions for a route or are we all happy for the loop round Loch Leven with a possible (probable) cafe stop as Loch Leven's Larder?


----------



## JiMBR (28 Apr 2011)

Just realised how much of a trip it is for me.


Not a deal breaker though.


----------



## scook94 (29 Apr 2011)

JiMBR said:


> Just realised how much of a trip it is for me.
> 
> 
> Not a deal breaker though.



Train to Linlithgow and ride out from there? You could meet up with mcshroom so he can have his ride over the FRB?


----------



## ACS (29 Apr 2011)

Poll done. I have included dates when I can come out to play for the day. May be able to ride out and meet up on other dates for cake.

If you are planning on using the Loch Leven Larder, its best to book, very busy place at weekends.


----------



## Telemark (29 Apr 2011)

Thanks scook! Glad SOMEBODY stepped up to the plate  to start the rides off again! Have done the doodle. 

Once the favourite dates crystallize a bit more, we could maybe use 2 dates and just add another route (she says, getting excited), either "in the middle" (Linlithgow/Falkirk options) or I'd be happy to think up an easy East Lothian option, with cakes at the end, if required.

T  (just back from 3 days on the bike  in the  ) 


P.S. As has been said, everybody is welcome, we are not a closed club! If you haven't been on a CC Ecosse ride before, come and give it a try ...


----------



## Telemark (1 May 2011)

Bump!  

T


----------



## Fran143 (1 May 2011)

The lure of cake has me interested, I will check speeds discuss with Skook at Solway then decide.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (1 May 2011)

Fran143 said:


> The lure of cake has me interested, I will check speeds discuss with Skook at Solway then decide.



Come on Fran, the East Coasters don't bite, unless you want them to


----------



## Ravenbait (1 May 2011)

Definitely interested, but it depends on me getting clear of this bronchitis. I've put later dates down, but I will update as my chest clears as I'd prefer earlier -- Dumb Run V on the 18th June. Don't even know if I'll manage that, yet, I've been ill so much this year!

Sam


----------



## Telemark (1 May 2011)

Fran143 said:


> The lure of cake has me interested, I will *check speeds* discuss with Skook at Solway then decide.



For an old hand at sportives, CC Ecosse rides will be a mere walk in the park for you!  

T


----------



## edinburgh_col (1 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> ...
> 
> P.S. As has been said, everybody is welcome, we are not a closed club! If you haven't been on a CC Ecosse ride before, come and give it a try ...



Hi Telemark, sounds great - newbie here, gradually building up my miles and fitness, will def. consider a CC Ecosse ride in the future. Nice that it's open to all but just wondered what the basic requirements are in terms of fitness? Also, you all hardcore racers with ultra fast carbon fibre road bikes? I haven't a chance if that's the case! 

Colin


----------



## Telemark (1 May 2011)

edinburgh_col said:


> Hi Telemark, sounds great - newbie here, gradually building up my miles and fitness, will def. consider a CC Ecosse ride in the future. Nice that it's open to all but just wondered what the basic requirements are in terms of fitness? Also, *you all hardcore racers with ultra fast carbon fibre road bikes*? I haven't a chance if that's the case!
> 
> Colin




 Not me, I'll be on my trusty Trek hybrid (AKA "the tank"). There are some greyhounds among CC Ecosse, and some rather shiny bikes, but they are happy to do these rides at a "social pace" (some cycle to and from the meeting point at their own pace, to make up the mileage  ).

As for basics, I am never sure what sort of speed we are going at, somewhere around 10-12mph perhaps? But Rule #1 of these rides is that nobody is left behind. So I would say if you have previously ridden a similar distance to the route suggested, you should just come along, the more the merrier!
       

T

And before I forget - get well soon Sam!


----------



## GAVSTER (1 May 2011)

satans budgie said:


> Poll done. I have included dates when I can come out to play for the day. May be able to ride out and meet up on other dates for cake.
> 
> If you are planning on using the Loch Leven Larder, its best to book, very busy place at weekends.




It was almost empty at 10.30 this am. It was nice to sit outside with Coffee and a Mahoosive Scone.

This linky is a version of a regular Sunday ride for me except I tend to get up to Cleish via Rosyth then Crossford. Also on the way back I'll often go via Cowdenbeath and Burntisland. More than happy with the suggested route tho.

Other option is after decent from Cleish rather than go to Kinross and LLL you cab turn left and head to Powmill Milk Bar. Nice road with very few cars too.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 May 2011)

I'll try and be there for my first (after turning up at the end of one last year without my bike just so I could meet you all and have some food! . I think that might have been the time where I ended up doing an impromptu tour of the Edinburgh pubs, getting the sleeper back home the next morning, but oddly enough I never told you lot that since you all seemed so fit and healthy!  Besides, I didn't need to cycle, so why worry?
I wouldn't do that now. Much).


----------



## fimm (3 May 2011)

Just posting to make sure I keep an eye on the thread. I'll not vote on dates as I doubt I'll be able to come along, but you never know...


----------



## Scoosh (4 May 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> Definitely interested, but it depends on me getting clear of this bronchitis. I've put later dates down, but I will update as my chest clears as I'd prefer earlier -- Dumb Run V on the 18th June. Don't even know if I'll manage that, yet, I've been ill so much this year!
> 
> Sam



Maybe a gentle, as-fast-as-the-slowest-rider is just what you need - and with CAKE




.



I'd really like to do the Dumb Run .... but family negotiations will be _very_ difficult


----------



## Ravenbait (4 May 2011)

Just been to the doc's (again) and been given some serious medication I am assured will start having an effect within 24 hours (or I've to go back). Not sure how long my recovery will be, but if we're talking early June rather than late May, and it's a gentle sort of affair that won't require any exertion of the sort that leaves you tasting blood/being sick/seeing spots then I _might_ be allowed out to play.

We'd love to have you on the Dumb Run, Scoosh. Then you too can have the bizarre experience that is beef jerky jelly babies and whisky at 4am on the Forth Bridge



.

Sam


----------



## primalgeek (4 May 2011)

I had originally voted for late May / Early June, but...

If we wait later in June, then the more chance I have of showing off my new steed  . The delivery day I've been given for it means it looks likely that it's first big outing will be the Edinburgh to St Andrews LEPRA bike ride.


----------



## Scoosh (4 May 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> Just been to the doc's (again) and been given some serious medication I am assured will start having an effect within 24 hours (or I've to go back). Not sure how long my recovery will be, but if we're talking early June rather than late May, and it's a gentle sort of affair that won't require any exertion of the sort that leaves you tasting blood/being sick/seeing spots then I _might_ be allowed out to play.
> 
> We'd love to have you on the Dumb Run, Scoosh. Then you too can have the bizarre experience that is beef jerky jelly babies and whisky at 4am on the Forth Bridge
> 
> ...



Ouch ! it sounds very nasty - hope you have some lungs left by the time you are well again




Take care, get well soon and DON'T OVERDO IT TOO EARLY like we all do



.


Is that beef-jerky-jelly-babies or beef jerky, jelly babies



???

I suspect I won't get a pass for it, though



....


----------



## MrRidley (4 May 2011)

scoosh said:


> Ouch ! it sounds very nasty - hope you have some lungs left by the time you are well again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you doing Embra - St Andrews this year ?


----------



## scook94 (5 May 2011)

Saturday 21st and Sunday 29th both have 10 votes. Does someone want to think of a second route so we can have 2 rides this month?


----------



## Telemark (5 May 2011)

you say which one you want for Loch Leven first  

T


----------



## sleekitcollie (6 May 2011)

scook94 said:


> Saturday 21st and Sunday 29th both have 10 votes. Does someone want to think of a second route so we can have 2 rides this month?



what about a bathgate hills route , simmilar to the " get aff the grass with ur exploding tyre's " route we did last year . ive been exploring the bathgate hills and can help route a cpl routes through them


----------



## sleekitcollie (6 May 2011)

short notice sorry but craigies farm & deli nr edinburgh are having a bike day on sat 6th May between 10am and 1pm looks like it might be worth a visit ,with the promise of stalls . fun & games etc 
i can recommend their cafe great food / cakes /coffee & cycle friendly 
you can get more details HERE

also posted this elsewhere on CC( hope thats ok )


----------



## MrRidley (6 May 2011)

scook94 said:


> Saturday 21st and Sunday 29th both have 10 votes. Does someone want to think of a second route so we can have 2 rides this month?



I'd go for the Dunblane one we done a couple of years ago, cracker of a run to Loch Venechar and Brig o Turk.


----------



## ACS (6 May 2011)

MrRidley said:


> I'd go for the Dunblane one we done a couple of years ago, cracker of a run to Loch Venechar and Brig o Turk.



+1 great run


----------



## Scoosh (6 May 2011)

MrRidley said:


> I'd go for the Dunblane one we done a couple of years ago, cracker of a run to Loch Venechar and Brig o Turk.



... or for TechMech's lovely run from Perth, which Seamab, sleekit and I did later in the year as well.


----------



## scook94 (7 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> you say which one you want for Loch Leven first
> 
> T


I don't really have a preference... I would be keen to do the one from Perth again, but we may need Techmech as a guide.


----------



## sleekitcollie (7 May 2011)

scoosh said:


> ... or for TechMech's lovely run from Perth, which Seamab, sleekit and I did later in the year as well.



yes that was a very enjoyable run
im happy to most of the runs mentiond


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (7 May 2011)

Never having actually made it to any run yet  I'm determined to make the next one. I'm up for anywhere! I'll go with the majority vote


----------



## Jane Smart (8 May 2011)

Just logged on for the first time in ages, to arrange a ride out and thankfully see I have been beaten to it.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## MrRidley (8 May 2011)

Jane Smart said:


> Just logged on for the first time in ages, to arrange a ride out and thankfully see I have been beaten to it.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone again.



You've been gone a long time, still waiting for that BBQ and hot tub session


----------



## Jane Smart (8 May 2011)

Yes it was going to be a BBQ last year, when Hubby was home as he was going to cook it, then I can't remember what happened ( was it the rain?)


----------



## eldudino (10 May 2011)

I reckon I could possibly make it to Dunfermline with the bike seat (& Iris) if there's a BBQ on the go!!!


----------



## Jane Smart (11 May 2011)

Stan is not off now for a couple of months, so how about we make this one a ride out and I will speak nicely to him re the BBQ on his next Saturday off


----------



## ACS (11 May 2011)

Time waits for no man.

Its decision time folks.

Step forward the brave.


----------



## kfinlay (12 May 2011)

Been choked with the cold all week and not getting better. Will keep an eye on this thread and see if I can make it on the day.


----------



## scook94 (14 May 2011)

ACS said:


> Time waits for no man.
> 
> Its decision time folks.
> 
> Step forward the brave.






Okay, so we have 2 dates picked Saturday 21st and Sunday 29th. Are we happy to have 2 rides on successive weekends or do we want to postpone the 29th to the weekend after where we still have 10 votes for each day? 





We also need to firm up the routes, the Loch Leven one is one option and I'm happy to do that one on the 29th. We can of course do the same route on both dates, otherwise those doing the 21st will need to pick a route. *It's only a week away!!!!*




Thoughts?


----------



## HLaB (14 May 2011)

The 29th suits me best as it a Sunday (Saturdays AM are club runs) but if this ankle doesn't heal up I won't be doing next Saturday anyway, I'm hoping it heals up before tomorrow though.


----------



## Telemark (14 May 2011)

Yay, we have a date & route fixed for the 29th  
Is the station car park a good place to meet up? 
And what is a good starting time that allows those from further away to get to Inverkeithing?

21st no longer possible for me  , as ACS said ... time doesn't wait  
so that's me out of organising anything on that day (have edited my doodles).

IMO, there is nothing wrong with weekly rides being offered  , it allows us all to do as many as we want to/are allowed out for, and nobody has to miss out on a once-in-a-blue-moon CC Ecosse occasion.  

We just need somebody to say, OK, I'll do the ... Loch Venachar route on the xxth, starting from Dunblane, 11-ish. Pretty sure there will be some "takers", there are enough of us now  

T


----------



## HLaB (14 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Yay, we have a date & route fixed for the 29th
> Is the station car park a good place to meet up?
> And what is a good starting time that allows those from further away to get to Inverkeithing?



The station is a good place to meet I think, its got plenty of space to hang about in.

Trains are pretty frequent to Inverkeithing, even on a Sunday but as I'll only be cycling 3 miles down (literally down) the road any time suits me.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (15 May 2011)

WaHey I can make this one.  Can anyone remember the start time the last time you folks did this route?


----------



## Jane Smart (15 May 2011)

I am ok for the 29th, think i will probably just do one of these so not the 21st for me


----------



## kfinlay (15 May 2011)

If doing the Loch Leven loop here's a reminder of some eating places


----------



## HLaB (15 May 2011)

kfinlay said:


> If doing the Loch Leven loop here's a reminder of some eating places


No 4 is Vane Farm not Vale  I've only been to once lately though not because its bad but because I don't like the B9097 I always get a strong head wind on it and it feels like cars pass me closer on what is a potholed road in places. There also an eating place (pub in Kinnesswood) but you can't keep an eye on bikes.


----------



## Scoosh (17 May 2011)

LL Larder has good bike facilities



but IMO poor service, a bit pricey and is usually crowded.

MrRidley and I did a ride a week or two ago and used the Loch End Farm as a base - they were very accommodating, kept an eye on the car and even kept some soup for us for when we finished






.

There is also a cafe in Kinross - Cafe98 (which I think used to be Sunrise). Been there once - was OK, if a bit small for a mass CC Ecosse ride. I believe it's run by the same folk who run Heaven Scent.

I can't do Sunday 29th - but I'm sure this won't put anyone off !


----------



## Dave Crampton (17 May 2011)

Damb I can't make the 29th. Next time perhaps.

Anyone out on the 21st?


----------



## sleekitcollie (18 May 2011)

There is also a cafe ( and big car park ) at the boating club in Kinross ( where u get the boat to the island on loch leven ) plenty room here and nr the centre of Kinross .
I can't make the 21st now either ( new boiler getting fitted )


----------



## Telemark (18 May 2011)

Dave Crampton said:


> Damb I can't make the 29th. Next time perhaps.
> 
> Anyone out on the 21st?



There'll be more CC Ecosse rides once we get started again, not to worry  
We are off to a house warming party on the 21st (by bike  , & carrying cake)

T


----------



## Telemark (18 May 2011)

sleekitcollie said:


> There is also a cafe ( and big car park ) at the boating club in Kinross ( where u get the boat to the island on loch leven ) plenty room here and nr the centre of Kinross .
> I can't make the 21st now either ( new boiler getting fitted )




I heard that this cafe is under new management, and that the menu looks quite good ... worth a try? 

T


----------



## Ravenbait (18 May 2011)

Bit soon for me, I'm afraid. I'm still in recovery.

Sam


----------



## sleekitcollie (19 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> I heard that this cafe is under new management, and that the menu looks quite good ... worth a try?
> 
> T



cafe here at the end of peir road , it was fine b4 not been since new management 

ps its anglers club , not boating club

pps pls note cafe is NOT where "A" is on map that was just me locating Kinross .. cafe is end of peir rd ... oh im sure u get the pic


----------



## scook94 (19 May 2011)

Just back from a few days dan sarf! 

Seems we have plenty of options for the cafe stop on the 29th. 




*However, looks like the 21st isn't going to happen unless someone steps forward soon!*


----------



## currystomper (19 May 2011)

Hi Folks 

There's probably not much of a chance that I will get out with you on the ride - but found a few hours this Sunday and did he Loch Leven course on my recumbent. Its a nice ride 

Have a good one 

CS


----------



## Ranger (22 May 2011)

I may be along if I can get back from down south in time.

Just to let you know there is also a new cake stop on the B9097 where the log cabin/mobile homes are with a big (and free) car park. The cake is pretty good and the view over the loch great, with the added bonus of being able to see your bike from the balcony


----------



## Ravenbait (22 May 2011)

Let me see how I get on this week. it just occurred to me that DRV is in 4 weeks and I need to test my legs and lungs to work out whether I'll be riding it or just pitching up at the end with the beer. I might be up for the 29th after all.

Sam


----------



## GAVSTER (22 May 2011)

I was out for a 100k today and saw a cyclechat jersey as I was going up Dunning Common and he was coming down. I wonder who it was?

Certainly hoping to get out next Sunday- I hope the wind won't be as bad as it was today.


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> Let me see how I get on this week. it just occurred to me that DRV is in 4 weeks and I need to test my legs and lungs to work out whether I'll be riding it or just pitching up at the end with the beer. I might be up for the 29th after all.
> 
> Sam



Yay :-)


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2011)

GAVSTER said:


> I was out for a 100k today and saw a cyclechat jersey as I was going up Dunning Common and he was coming down. I wonder who it was?
> 
> Certainly hoping to get out next Sunday- I hope the wind won't be as bad as it was today.



That was probably me I went up the Common today en route to Lochearnhead, Minus the Sunglasses (I had my normal reactolight specs on) and CC arm warmers instead today but this is me.


----------



## GAVSTER (23 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> That was probably me I went up the Common today en route to Lochearnhead, Minus the Sunglasses (I had my normal reactolight specs on) and CC arm warmers instead today but this is me.
> [attachment=3655:New Picture (1).jpg]



It was you - nice to see a CCer out and about. I was struggling up the Common after the Kinross boys had gone past me. I would have said hiya more loudly if I wasn't quite as knackered. Using virtually every bit of the 11/25 and triple.

After Dunning we went via Powmill over Knock Hill and the wind up there was a "bstarrdddddd" to quote one of my riding buddies.

Then thru Cowdenbeath and then into 15km of into the wind for the final push for home. Quite looking forward to a more gentle ride next week


----------



## primalgeek (23 May 2011)

I've been given a pass for the 29th, so I'll be there!


----------



## ACS (23 May 2011)

I had planned to ride out and meet on route for coffee and banter etc, Sadly I'm now required for social / domestic duties in distant parts over this weekend.


----------



## Ravenbait (23 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> Yay :-)




Although I have just paid attention to the route and remembered the hilly part from the LEPRA. Admittedly I did it on fixed last time and was planning on bringing the Pinarello on the 29th, but as this is supposed to be a gentle test-of-recovery ride and not a lung-busting sprint up some topography, I may have to arrange to meet you en route.

Sam


----------



## HLaB (23 May 2011)

Sam, you could go by the B981 to Crossgates which is a gradual rise, then head to Cowdenbeath but just before you get there turn left to Hill Of Beath (this does rise sharply also but then there is a fast long downhill to a mini roundabout, turn right go up through Kelty (again this is a wee bit of a short sharp climb) straight down the otherside of the hill; where it bends keep straight through Keltybridge and Maryburgh turn right down the hill at the juction then turn left for a near flat run to Kinross, thats about as flat as it gets. Round the Loch there's not any alternative but the only real climbing there is past Loch Leven's Larder to Balgedie. After that you can go by Vane Farm (B9097) instead of Benarty Hill, I actually prefer Benarty Hill as on the Vane Farm road the surface isn't great and it feels like cars pass fairly close and fast but that's is probably because there's always a headwind there ;-) You can then go back almost the same way as you came to Inverkeithing.


----------



## Ravenbait (23 May 2011)

Bah.

That involves Kelty. And passes far too close to Cowdenbeath for my liking.

Sam


----------



## HLaB (23 May 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> Bah.
> 
> That involves Kelty. And passes far too close to Cowdenbeath for my liking.
> 
> Sam



Its the main street in Kelty so its not bad but if you take it dont stray ! I have to admit my Dad was born there and my Aunt still lives there.

Cowden's not bad either as long as you stay on the main street or by pass it by Hill Of Beath. I've got a couple of Aunts, Uncles & Cousins who stay there too, well I think I do I've not seen them in years.


----------



## Telemark (24 May 2011)

Bump  

Do we have a start time for this ride yet?
Who is coming by train and needs extra time to get to the start?

T


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Bump
> 
> Do we have a start time for this ride yet?
> Who is coming by train and needs extra time to get to the start?
> ...



I'm flexible as I just have to freewheel down the road but is 10:00 OK with folks ? there's 9:10 from Waverley which gets in at 9:31, 9:15 which get in at 9:38 and 9:25 which get in at 9:48.


----------



## themightyw (24 May 2011)

Oooh I think I can do this weekend. Mind you, since I joined Kinross CC I've only made 3 rides with them (great bunch and fantastic club, just that life's been insane) so maybe I should show up there 
Shame you won't be there SB.


----------



## JiMBR (25 May 2011)

Enjoy your ride folks....hope to see you all soon.


----------



## Ravenbait (25 May 2011)

Now I'm narked that my 1,000th post was about Kelty, FFS!

Sam


----------



## HLaB (25 May 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> Now I'm narked that my 1,000th post was about Kelty, FFS!
> 
> Sam



It could have been worse, it could have been Westerhailes, Muirhouse, Drylaw or Pilton!


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (25 May 2011)

Okay Doke. 10am at Inverkeithing train station it is then.................looks like it might be a tad on the breezy side tho'


----------



## sleekitcollie (25 May 2011)

no Red for me on sat evening then


----------



## HonestMan1910 (25 May 2011)

sleekitcollie said:


> no Red for me on sat evening then




What time depart from Chez Fairley ?


----------



## kfinlay (25 May 2011)

What's the planned route from Inverkeithing? I need to try and get out more, wind or not!


----------



## HLaB (25 May 2011)

kfinlay said:


> What's the planned route from Inverkeithing? I need to try and get out more, wind or not!



The proposed route, as per the first post is: up the back road to Dunfermline, Townhill, over the Ceish Hills and down to Kinross, a circle of the Loch (Balgedie, Scotlandwell) over Benarty hill and round to Kinseat before returning to Inverkeithing.


----------



## GAVSTER (26 May 2011)

Looking at the windy weather folk will fly up Cleish off the top and land in Kinross






Then spend twice as long getting back. BBC say 30mph WSWerlies. Yikes.


----------



## kfinlay (26 May 2011)

cheers HLaB, If I make it I'll be coming from Cardenden so will make my own way down to Inverkeithing and meet everyone for 10am


----------



## sleekitcollie (27 May 2011)

ive got my dates wrong  . might not make it , or might have to cut run short . will let someone know if im going to make it


----------



## Jane Smart (28 May 2011)

Unless it is absolutely chucking it down, I will be there tomorrow. 



I was going to meet you all en-route, but I cannot get the link to work. I will log on again later, to take a look and see where best to meet you, failing that i will see you at Inverkeithing


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 May 2011)

sleekitcollie said:


> ive got my dates wrong  . might not make it , or might have to cut run short . will let someone know if im going to make it



As long as you don't cut in short in the fashion of Stirling last year


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (28 May 2011)

Met Office are forecasting 60mph gusts tomorrow.  Probably won't need to pedal over the Cleish Hills. This is going to be FUN!!


----------



## Jane Smart (28 May 2011)

I am seriously a fair weather rider these days after my wet day fall off my bike last october, so if it is raining it is a no no from me sorry


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2011)

Jane Smart said:


> I am seriously a fair weather rider these days after my wet day fall off my bike last october, so if it is raining it is a no no from me sorry



If the forecast is right there might be an early shower about 10am but it'll quickly dry in to good day. I hope to see you tomorrow, just remember its a CC run and relax corner more upright and take your time if necessary.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (28 May 2011)

Jane Smart said:


> I am seriously a fair weather rider these days after my wet day fall off my bike last october, so if it is raining it is a no no from me sorry



Hi Jane, like HLab says. It's a cc ride so nobody should be trying to descend like Alberto Contador (hopefully) + I'm terrible at cornering in the dry never mind the wet so I'll be keeping you company !

Met office Forecast has just changed to remaining dry so should be OK


----------



## Ravenbait (28 May 2011)

Is this a macho, sprint up hills kind of deal? Ordinarily that wouldn't bother me, but I'm only just starting to recover properly and I don't want to set myself back this close to the Dumb Run.

Sam


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> Is this a macho, sprint up hills kind of deal? Ordinarily that wouldn't bother me, but I'm only just starting to recover properly and I don't want to set myself back this close to the Dumb Run.
> 
> Sam



Go as fast or as slow as you want to uphills, I go very slow down them ;-)


----------



## kfinlay (28 May 2011)

I was out yesterday when my rear mech jammed and got pulled into the spokes of my wheel. So a rear mech literally ripped in two, twisted chain and a wheel with all drive side spokes damaged, bent or busted! Not happy as trying to get funds to build a new 'good' bike. If it's dry, I'll come out on the MTB and try to keep up!


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (28 May 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> Is this a macho, sprint up hills kind of deal? Ordinarily that wouldn't bother me, but I'm only just starting to recover properly and I don't want to set myself back this close to the Dumb Run.
> 
> Sam



Sprint up hills?....HaHa. The word grovel more properly describes my hillclimbing technique!


----------



## Telemark (28 May 2011)

Cough & blocked nose not getting better  ... and now HJ seems to have caught it, too.
Unless there is a miracle recovery, I am afraid that's both of us out.   

Have a great ride, and remember to take lots of pictures!
 

T


----------



## edindave (28 May 2011)

Wish I could join in tomorrow but work commitments scuppered it for me





Hope you all have a great day


----------



## Jane Smart (28 May 2011)

Ok weather permitting, I will be at Inverkeithing station at 10am, so see you there. Easier than meeting you all en route


----------



## scook94 (29 May 2011)

Very light rain here in Stirling, but seems to be clearing up as forecast. See you there for 10.  (No excuses Jane!)


----------



## Jane Smart (29 May 2011)

Taking my winter bike as it has mud guards on it, just been out and checked the tyre pressure, made sure my spares are in my bag etc.,



See you at Inverkeithing Station at 10am  


Hope the  comes out and we don't want the  



Looking forward to some


----------



## ACS (29 May 2011)

Have a great run out. Hopefully the next one for me.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (29 May 2011)

Porrige in the pot and will be ther at 10, no Stewart today he text me at silly o'clock


----------



## Jane Smart (29 May 2011)

Great, see you all at 10am



What happened to Stewart did he have some red last night after all?


----------



## sleekitcollie (29 May 2011)

Sorry guys got my dates mixed up . Got stuff on today ( which I thought was on sat ) . So won't make it . Hope u have a great run and not to windy . 
Jane . Yes managed some red last night , not as much that would stop me cycling ( only the 1 bottle . )


----------



## HonestMan1910 (29 May 2011)

Loved the late night/early morning text Stewart


----------



## Jane Smart (29 May 2011)

Sorry to hear you won't be joining us stewart, but see you at the next one


----------



## Telemark (29 May 2011)

Sitting on the sofa with a sore throat and a temperature, and feeling sorry for myself ...

Hope you are having a great ride  

T


----------



## sleekitcollie (29 May 2011)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Loved the late night/early morning text Stewart



sorry john , i thought ur phone would have been switched off and u would have got txt in the morning , sorry if i disturbed u during the night


----------



## primalgeek (29 May 2011)

Apologies for my no show this morning, a martial arts grading on Friday followed by competition yesterday have meant very tired legs for me.

Hope you all enjoy your cycle


----------



## HonestMan1910 (29 May 2011)

6 hardy souls set out for this ride and boy was it a tough one, KFinlay headed home after cafe stop, I managed to Kinross and baled out and hopefully the rest made it safely back to Inverkeithing.

Well down to Scook, Jane, HLAB and HalfManHalfBike 

Cheers guys for the company today.


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2011)

It was a good ride, nice to meet new faces and see old ones again :-) I was a tad blowy at the finish but other than that the weather behaved itself for our ride.

Somebody might also recognise these folks ;-)


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (29 May 2011)

Well that was an "interesting" ride. Great to meet you all at last. Did anyone notice that it was quite windy?  . 

Good find on the cake stop front as well. Bacon and Egg rolls were the business.

Had to get the train back from Inverkeithing as the bridge was shut to bikes. Nice to have a bit of a rest 

See you all on the next one. Here's some pics...........


----------



## ACS (29 May 2011)

Which coffee stop did you use?


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2011)

The wee farm place at the south east of the Loch, I forget its name, even though I've been there 10 times or more


----------



## ACS (29 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> The wee farm place at the south east of the Loch, I forget its name, even though I've been there 10 times or more



Lochend opposite the Gliding Centre?


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2011)

ACS said:


> Lochend opposite the Gliding Centre?



Yip that's it, Lochend Farm


----------



## scook94 (29 May 2011)

Aye, 'twas a tad windy. With hindsight perhaps too windy for a CC ride. Oh well, what doesn't kill you and all that! 

Still trying to explain the grass stains on my cycling jersey to Carol, telling her I was "blown off" down a country lane isn't really helping!


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2011)

scook94 said:


> Still trying to explain the grass stains on my cycling jersey to Carol, telling her I was "blown off" down a country lane isn't really helping!



LOL I had the usual chain ring mark on the back of my calf and it was 'omg what have you done'  I guess its the first time they've looked at my legs in years


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (29 May 2011)

scook94 said:


> Aye, 'twas a tad windy. With hindsight perhaps too windy for a CC ride. Oh well, what doesn't kill you and all that!
> 
> Still trying to explain the grass stains on my cycling jersey to Carol, telling her I was "blown off" down a country lane isn't really helping!



Yes. I can see how that might be mis-construed  You're right tho'. Next time someone moans about the wind you can say you were on the famous CC "bit breezy" ride. ps just checked with met office. max gust recorded in central fife was 57mph


----------



## scook94 (29 May 2011)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Yes. I can see how that might be mis-construed  You're right tho'. Next time someone moans about the wind you can say you were on the famous CC "bit breezy" ride. ps *just checked with met office. max gust recorded in central fife was 57mph*



I can well believe that!


----------



## Telemark (29 May 2011)

scook94 said:


> Aye, 'twas a tad windy. With hindsight perhaps too windy for a CC ride. Oh well, what doesn't kill you and all that!
> 
> Still trying to explain the grass stains on my cycling jersey to Carol, telling her I was "blown off" down a country lane isn't really helping!



So what DID happen, Mr. "Pretty in Pink"?  

Nice to see some familiar faces ... mostly smiling as well  

T


----------



## HonestMan1910 (29 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Nice to see some familiar faces ... mostly smiling as well



Well seen the pictures were not taken whilst on the road or it would have been tears for most of us


----------



## eldudino (29 May 2011)

scook94 said:


> Still trying to explain the grass stains on my cycling jersey to Carol, telling her I was "blown off" down a country lane isn't really helping!



CAN SOMEONE PLEASE CHANGE THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD TO *CC ECOSSE GO DOGGING*?


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2011)

eldudino said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE CHANGE THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD TO *CC ECOSSE GO DOGGING*?


HMHB and me were wondering where he had got too


----------



## scook94 (30 May 2011)

eldudino said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE CHANGE THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD TO *CC ECOSSE GO DOGGING*?



I think someone is regretting not being there! 





TM, that bit heading south from Cleish Hill where the trees on the right end is where a gust of wind knocked me sideways and I hit the verge and flipped the bike into a ditch.


----------



## fimm (30 May 2011)

You mad people.
I was out on the bike on Saturday and the wind was bad enough then...  goodness knows what it was like yesterday...


----------



## eldudino (30 May 2011)

scook94 said:


> I think someone is regretting not being there!



Correct. IF that's the way these rides are going, then I need to make a greater effort to be there!


----------



## Ravenbait (30 May 2011)

Sorry to have missed it.

I decided that heaving my way round Loch Leven in a gale was probably a bit too extreme for a recovery ride!

Sam


----------



## Telemark (30 May 2011)

scook94 said:


> TM, that bit heading south from Cleish Hill where the trees on the right end is where a gust of wind knocked me sideways and I hit the verge and flipped the bike into a ditch.



THE BIKE IN A DITCH!  
Since no injuries were reported, I am assuming the bike is fine  , and you are too, apart from acquiring some suspicious green stains on your jersey. 

Funnily enough, all these offs only occur when I am not around ... 

T


----------



## Jane Smart (31 May 2011)

Hi Sorry for my late reply, it was so good to see everyone, but my goodness, the wind out there was something else and I have to say I was well out of my comfort zone riding in that!
 


I wished I could have clicked my heals together, said "there's no place like home, there's no place like home" and magically been teleported back there, but have to say, it is all part of the experience in cycling.
 

 
The bacon and egg roll was excellent at Lochend farm.



See you all soon


----------



## HLaB (31 May 2011)

You should have had that cake Jane  Looking round the web a bacon double roll only has around 250-450 calories, this one with cheese only has 420C. After doing the CC ride I'd burnt off 1839C


----------



## kfinlay (31 May 2011)

Hi Guys,

Good to meet new faces (to me) and some old ones (oops sorry Jane




)
Sorry I brought the tone of the whole ride down by turning up on my MTB and causing a change of plans by reading the route backwards (I'm pretty backward myself )
Steve good to hear you're okay but hope that lovely bike is okay too.
John, lovin the lime green tyres, Calum, sweet CAAD8 mate and HLab (sorry I never caught your name) for making all look over weight - no wonder you find the Antenna hill on Lommond hill easy!!! And of course the lovely Jane for keeping the blokes in line


----------



## scook94 (1 Jun 2011)

HLaB said:


> You should have had that cake Jane  Looking round the web a bacon double roll only has around 250-450 calories, this one with cheese only has 420C. *After doing the CC ride I'd burnt off 1839C*


Only 1204 Cals according to my Garmin, doubt that was enough to compensate for the Chinese dinner and half dozen pints of Guiness at the pub quiz!




*Anyway, I officially hand over the baton to the next person to organise the next CC ride. Telemark?*


----------



## HLaB (1 Jun 2011)

scook94 said:


> Only 1204 Cals according to my Garmin, doubt that was enough to compensate for the Chinese dinner and half dozen pints of Guiness at the pub quiz!



It'd probably compensate for the Chinese but I think a single Guiness is 1500calories, food in a glass


----------



## scook94 (1 Jun 2011)

HLaB said:


> It'd probably compensate for the Chinese but I think a single Guiness is 1500calories, food in a glass


A pint of Guiness is only 210 calories


----------



## HLaB (1 Jun 2011)

scook94 said:


> A pint of Guiness is only 210 calories



Are you sure you haven't missed out a few noughts there


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Jun 2011)

ok when is the next CC ride out? Where? We need to get another one organised


----------



## scook94 (26 Jun 2011)

Jane Smart said:


> ok when is the next CC ride out? Where? We need to get another one organised



As soon as someone starts a new thread to get the ball rolling. There seems to be an unwillingness to do this these days, it's always down to the usual suspects to spoon feed the rides. I find that frustrating, it's everyone's forum after all. [/rant]

(P.S. not aiming this at you Jane)


----------



## MrRidley (26 Jun 2011)

scook94 said:


> As soon as someone starts a new thread to get the ball rolling. There seems to be an unwillingness to do this these days, it's always down to the usual suspects to spoon feed the rides. I find that frustrating, it's everyone's forum after all. [/rant]
> 
> (P.S. not aiming this at you Jane)




Why don't we just put a date up for a run from Dunblane on the weekend of 23/24th or 30th/31st July ?


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Jun 2011)

Mr Ridley, that is an excellent idea, I will start a new thread. 



Steven you are right, someone has to get the ball rolling ( or tyres in this case  )


I don't know any good routes, except really the one round Loch Leven, which is why I am always a bit hesitant in starting one, also I don't like Edinburgh or Glasgow for driving in to meet everyone and sadly I am terrified of trains


----------

